# Kitchen Design Ideas



## andreasfreeman (Aug 20, 2012)

http://diy.stackexchange.com/questions/16512/kitchen-design-idesas# 
                                I need some design advice on how to better use the space in a  1920s house.  The existing kitchen will not work and I would like to  have it updated.  The provide floor plan shows the existing layout.  The  following rooms are listed:


220 sq (Dining room would like for this to stay)
171 sq (The existing kitchen)
205 sq (Living room)
112 sq (Extra room that currently has no function)
  I would like for the kitchen to have more of an open concept.  If I  can some how get the kitchen open to the living room that would be  ideal.  Any design ideas would be much appreciated.


Floor Plan


----------



## nealtw (Aug 20, 2012)

Welcome to the site; My first thought would be to extend the kitchen into the back room. Before even looking at thinks like that you need to figure out which wall a barring walls. The first hint will be walls directly above, or walls or beams below.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for the sq ft details  . . .  can you sketch an existing floorplan?  Just scan it as a JPEG or take a photo  . . .  That would help a lot.  

Relax, help is on the way!


----------



## nealtw (Aug 21, 2012)

Villa: In the first post, click on blue words, Floor plan


----------



## andreasfreeman (Aug 21, 2012)

CallMeVilla: Any help you can provide would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## andreasfreeman (Sep 5, 2012)

CallMeVilla: Have you had a chance to look over the floorplan yet?


----------



## pderas (Sep 17, 2012)

You certainly DO need help andreasfreeman! 

Have you determined which walls are bearing?
If not, I suggest you talk to an engineer first. So you know.
Looks like the existing dining room could have been added on.
The existing kitchen looks like it was a porch at one time.

If it were my house, I'd be wanting to move or remove all of those walls separating the spaces. That's why the engineer is critical.

Can you explain why you are committed to the dining room (DR) remaining where it is? Is it all decorated? You are boxing yourself in and limiting your options with that decision.

Again, if it were my house, I'd place the living room (LR) where the DR is now, perhaps adding to it the existing kitchen space up to the existing LR wall. 

Then I'd place the new kitchen where the spare room is now, expanding the space over to align with the wall now separating the LR and Kitchen, and make the existing LR into the DR. Probably with no wall separating the two rooms and an island with an eating counter forming the separation.

The only wall that would remain in its current location would be the one between the existing Kitchen and LR, and that would have a very wide doorway in it. If you wanted doors to close off the LR from the DR, you could have french or pocket doors.

The remaining jog at the top of your drawing that is now part of the Kitchen would make a nice closet for the LR.

Good luck with your project.


----------



## mathewanderson (Jan 17, 2014)

I think this is the perfect example for your kitchen small and beautiful.


----------

